# New Themes/Smileys



## xoot (Jun 12, 2002)

I post this message here because it couldn't fit in a private message to twyg and I decided to let everyone know too:


> _to twyg:_
> Hey, twyg, I just love what you did with the site! It looks very cool.
> 
> I'm thinking of including the smileys that come with Fire, plus some others in Macfora.
> ...



Any suggestions?


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 12, 2002)

I like them, but I don't think they're sharp enough. There's not enough detail.


----------



## simX (Jun 12, 2002)

Ugh, I can't stand the Fire smilies.  Way too small, and I don't particularly care about the transparency.

Proteus' massive database of smilies is far better.


----------



## xoot (Jun 12, 2002)

Hmmm? Where is this database?

And, we could always use the sharpen function in Photoshop. I should have made this a poll 

But, everyone has to agree here, because I know what it means to have bad smileys in your message board.


----------



## Trip (Jun 12, 2002)

xoot...may I suggest Photoshop?


----------



## xoot (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm bad at smileys. Really bad.

Anyone good at them here?


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 12, 2002)

When I first heard about Macosx.com wanting aquified smiles, I went into photoshop and made an aquified smile. but when I sized it down it didn't look very good.


----------



## Trip (Jun 12, 2002)

I gave it a shot, see attachment:

Cool Smiley:


----------



## homer (Jun 12, 2002)

Okay, someone simply HAS to nab the monkey smilie from macfora.  

*yoink*

:monkey:


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 12, 2002)

I think it is going to be too hard to aquafy smileys that are this small.  It will just not work.


----------



## homer (Jun 12, 2002)

What am I missing?  Why do they need to be aquafied?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *What am I missing?  Why do they need to be aquafied? *



  They do not need to be aquafied.  I think people just want to follow the whole aqua OS X look.


----------



## homer (Jun 12, 2002)

Ah, but an unaquafied monkey is better than no monkey at all!   

:monkey:


----------



## Trip (Jun 12, 2002)

So...nobody liked my cool smiley icon? Awww...I spent some precious time on that puppy thare. 

lol


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 12, 2002)

shush.  you guys were not here when the forums had an ugly brown color theme.  That was BAD.


----------



## homer (Jun 12, 2002)

Sorry, Trip, I haven't seen your icon. 

Nummi, I was around when we had that brown theme.  That was an awesome theme.  For me to p**p on!

(I love Triumph, the insult comic dog).


----------



## Trip (Jun 12, 2002)

homer, look back at one of my previous posts in this thread. It's an attachment.


----------



## homer (Jun 12, 2002)

Nice work.  It's a little hard for me to make out the features, though.

What is it?  The Rock?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *It's a little hard for me to make out the features, though.
> *




 see what I mean... small aqua stuff does not work.  That dog rocks.


----------



## Trip (Jun 12, 2002)

Wow. This community really is out of wack!


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 12, 2002)

OK. I had an idea. I relized that the close, minimize and maximize buttons in Mac OS X are small and aquified. So I made these:

http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/mad.gif
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/confused.gif
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/tounge.gif
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/smile.gif
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/cool.gif
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/biggrin.gif
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/eek.gif
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/questionmark.gif
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/rolleyes.gif
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/wink.gif
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/thumbup.gif
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/doc.gif
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/redface.gif
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/bulb.gif
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/arrow.gif
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/thumbdown.gif


----------



## edX (Jun 13, 2002)

hey, those look pretty good wdw!! (wish i could put one right here)


----------



## twyg (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, they're not bad at all. 
Edit: In fact, these rock!

I have to pass them by Admin.

After all, he still has the final say!


----------



## twyg (Jun 13, 2002)

To save my lazy bum some time...

Ladies and gents, If you'll be sending in submissions for smileys please format the submissions as per the attached. 

It makes it much easier for everyone involved in all the e-mailing and so forth.

But, please do keep them in seperate files as well. That way, should we use them, uploading will be a piece of cake.

Note that the top is the "dark" background of the boards and the bottom is the "light", not white. 

Thanks.


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey wdw_! I liked your idea of the buttons and I have another idea: different colors for different smileys.

An example: Mad can be red, happy can be yellow, scared can be blue.

How about it?


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jun 13, 2002)

You can make anything well defined at small scale by carefully increasing the stroke width. Since we're not worried about them looking nice when they're scaled up, we can ignore than and concentrate on small scale. 

Working large and then minimizing only works in vector format, when you can zoom in and out without generational loss and raster artifacts. Make big, well defined images in Illustrator and then zoom back out. There are also a few tricks with antialiasing that you can do when you make them into gif files, but for the most part you'll get what you see. 

Another useful thing for you guys is the View-> New View command in photoshop, so you can keep the scaled down image at proper size while zooming in to tweak the pixels... 

Designing at such a small scale is really, really, really hard. Single pixels start hinting at lines or shapes, and that gets really really tricky, but the aqua smilies can totally work. Look at my avatar... those little suckers are about half the size of your average smilie (16x16) so you can definitely pull it off. Then again... the alien I tried to make earlier didn't look so hot


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Hey wdw_! I liked your idea of the buttons and I have another idea: different colors for different smileys.
> 
> An example: Mad can be red, happy can be yellow, scared can be blue.
> ...


The thing is that darker colors like blue make the black lines, which make up the expression, harder to see. I figured yellow was bright and made the expressions easy to see. So I don't think blue would work; maybe red would work.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jun 13, 2002)

If the colors are going to be secondary to the image, use tints and pastels to maintain the contrast within the details.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jun 13, 2002)

Hello!

Here are the ones that I think might look nice

Big Grin
Smile
Sad
Surprised
Eek
Confused
Cool
LOL
Mad
Razz
Embarressed
Crying
Evil
Twisted Evil
Rolling Eyes
Wink
Exclaim
Question
Idea
Arrow
Neutral

These have a slightly OS X shine on them, let me know what you guys think..."twyg" I will post these in your format as soon as I get the time...

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Trip (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't beleive this.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 13, 2002)

What?


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

In response to martinatkinson's post:

Good smileys! What you need to do with them now is to change the colors; not just yellow. Thanks!


----------



## martinatkinson (Jun 13, 2002)

Hello!

What colors would you suggest?  I know the embarressed icon gets red but what were you thinking?  I will see what I can do in Photoshop but since I did not design these I do not have the PSD file.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

Sorry, martinatkinson, I just now have read wdw_'s post about colors. Don't worry, everything's fine.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jun 13, 2002)

Hello!

Here, a drowned smilie  

Albert


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

How about this?


----------



## Alexandert (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *shush.  you guys were not here when the forums had an ugly brown color theme.  That was BAD. *




I was!  Dont remind me please!


----------



## julguribye (Jun 15, 2002)

wdw: those smilies is really great, I would love to se them on these forums.

My only problem with the ones we have now is that I think we need some more different emotions! One that I really miss is one that not sticks his tounge out to kinda tease, but one that expresses weirdness, like the one that is produced by : P in MSN Messenger.


----------



## xoot (Jun 15, 2002)

Here is a description of the brown theme:

Eat 42 carrots. Poop, and then look at it. That is the brown theme.


----------



## julguribye (Jun 16, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!
That's a good one xoot!
(We really need a laughing smiley)


----------



## xoot (Jun 16, 2002)

All I can say is that the last time I contacted tryg, he said that Admin is not happy with the new theme, but may be soft on the smileys (now you see why the theme was changed back).


----------

